# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Fitting chokes to a fixed choke shotgun

## Spanners

Anyone had it done before?
Miroku with fixed chokes, want to get setup for screw ins as per the later models that took the invector+ range

----------


## 6MMBR

Gunsmith in tauranga dose it

----------


## Spanners

Only on his terms and not as per the mfgs sizing. 
Going to buy another gun

----------


## Druid

Briley in Aus do it , get the thinwall S series chokes , and you can shoot steel , get the forcing cones lengthened at the same time , this improves the pattern and reduces recoil , Brian Thompson is the NZ Agent , his number will be on the Briley web site

----------


## Spanners

> Briley in Aus do it , get the thinwall S series chokes , and you can shoot steel , get the forcing cones lengthened at the same time , this improves the pattern and reduces recoil , Brian Thompson is the NZ Agent , his number will be on the Briley web site


I think from memory its $800au + 2x freight and then extra chokes for thin walls
Will buy another gun  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bulltahr

> I think from memory its $800au + 2x freight and then extra chokes for thin walls
> Will buy another gun


Good decision there!

----------


## Spanners

I had one lined up. Deal done, got acc details while I was at airport and told him would be couple days. Guy was fine with it. Got home to make transfer and got email from the cunt saying had sold it out from under me 

Grrrrr

----------


## Bulltahr

Hate that BS!!!!
Keeping looking, they turn up quite regularly.

----------

